# Sub EQ with miniDSP



## kingpin82 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi there, im new to REW, but i hope my first use wasnt for trash.
The reason why i bought the DSP is because i wanted to EQ my both DIY subs.
Second Chassis isnt finished yet coz the Woofer wasnt ok, need to return and wait for a new one from the dealer.
So i started with only one Subwoofer.
At first i measured the Sub at the AVR (Yamaha RX-A1030), then with miniDSP and third with EQ.
Still huggling with the target curve, dont know how to set it to get a "better" result.
There will be more problems when the second sub will be active, but wanted to get fit with REW.
Right now only the left sub is active, and i measured from the couch in axis with the sub/left front.
Distance is around 5m, coz i wanted to measure at my listening position.
I used the UMIK-1 and my Laptop via HDMI.
Any tips/hints for me to improve EQ, or is it even without DSP good? Sometimes watching movies the bass is a bit too much, but powerfull :R


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

kingpin82 said:


> Hi there, im new to REW, but i hope my first use wasnt for trash. The reason why i bought the DSP is because i wanted to EQ my both DIY subs. Second Chassis isnt finished yet coz the Woofer wasnt ok, need to return and wait for a new one from the dealer. So i started with only one Subwoofer. At first i measured the Sub at the AVR (Yamaha RX-A1030), then with miniDSP and third with EQ. Still huggling with the target curve, dont know how to set it to get a "better" result. There will be more problems when the second sub will be active, but wanted to get fit with REW. Right now only the left sub is active, and i measured from the couch in axis with the sub/left front. Distance is around 5m, coz i wanted to measure at my listening position. I used the UMIK-1 and my Laptop via HDMI. Any tips/hints for me to improve EQ, or is it even without DSP good? Sometimes watching movies the bass is a bit too much, but powerfull :R


I think the graph with eq looks nice. I'd run it just like that til the 2nd one is ready. Theoretically, the 2nd sub will help smooth the curve even more. Did you set the dsp to roll of at 30hz? Btw, I like the vibe in ur room. Welcome to HTS. 
Will


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

kingpin82 said:


> Any tips/hints for me to improve EQ...


For starters, it would be best to evaluate a subwoofer graph with no smoothing. The 1/3-octave graph you posted is fine for a full-range measurement, but no-smoothing is best for subs.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## kingpin82 (Mar 19, 2014)

Im still working on my skills, but i guess i found a decent setup for one subwoofer.
If the second one arrives, new work on REW for me.
My soundcard on my HTPC (Auzentech X-Fi with ASIO) isnt working properly, so i still have to use my laptop with 5m HDMI Cable.
Otherwise i would using REW more to improve my skills.


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Kingpin

I have to admit that your wallpapers are masking your presence speakers very well.
I am just wandering if two sub-woofers would be a bit too much for the room of this size?

Cheers from Australia


----------



## kingpin82 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, it may be a bit too much, bit is it a shame to have enough power?
Now, with only one sub playing, its amazing what this 75€ chassis is capable of with only a 120W amp.
Still waiting for the second, and im getting really angry coz they keep me waiting and telling that the manufactor is the problem coz of the warranty case i opened.


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just be patient, it is never too late to enjoy what you so eagerly await.

Cheers from Australia


----------

